# Cincinnati lost warehouse found!!!!!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

At the Cleveland slot car show I handed out flyers listing several really cheaply priced bulk items from a lost warehouse I bought together with Slotcarcentral. There will be a one day sale on Wednesday May 11th in Cincinnati. If anyone here is interested or knows someone who might be, contact me off list at [email protected]. Thanks, Bob beers


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, ok Bob, what can we expect?? 

Any pics of the warehouse???


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

show some pics of what was found..


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to see the list please.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry, there are no pictures available. Sorry there is no list to put in this forum. I was reaching out to those who might be interested in making a trip to Cincy on May 11th and the request was to email me. thanks for the interest, Bob


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*sale cancelled ?*

what happened to sale altogether ? no pics, no sale. was it all real ? Are items placed on the Bay ?


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

sizzlerjoe said:


> what happened to sale altogether ? no pics, no sale. was it all real ? Are items placed on the Bay ?


 
one does have to wonder.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I would recommend e-mailing Bob or just give him a call. I am sure he can give you any info you would like.
there are reasons people do the things they do or plans change. sometimes its things you can not control.

but, I do know it's REAL.

Tom Gallaway


----------

